
Creator of Bitcoin digital cash reveals identity - joewalker
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36168863
======
dang
We merged (most of) this thread into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611),
which was the first submission of the story and (now) points to what looks
like the most substantive news article posted so far.

------
erdojo
The fact that Craig didn't go to a media outlet/reporter with any real
computer expertise like Ars etc. makes me suspicious (GQ? REALLY?).

He says he doesn't want publicity (GQ?? REALLY?!).

When he was first explored as a potential Satoshi awhile back, when a "hacker"
supposedly broke into his computer and leaked emails linking him to Bitcoin,
there was reason to believe that it wasn't true.

There is also a tax case and a legal case around this.

More from a few months ago here: [http://gizmodo.com/this-australian-says-he-
and-his-dead-frie...](http://gizmodo.com/this-australian-says-he-and-his-dead-
friend-invented-bi-1746958692)

Okay so evidence is mounting that it's true, but I always had a theory about
who Satoshi was and why he went silent (he passed away a few years ago).

------
markbao
Skip the short BBC article – The Economist has a full profile here:
[http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-
steve...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-steven-
wright-claims-be-satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin)

EDIT: Mods merged the thread with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611),
which is the Economist story. I can't seem to delete this comment, for some
reason.

~~~
conradev
and Gavin Andresen confirms
[http://gavinandresen.ninja/satoshi](http://gavinandresen.ninja/satoshi)

~~~
heimatau
Yes. Gavin assisted Economist's write up:

"Still, as far as we can tell he indeed seems to be in possession of the keys,
at least for block 9. This assessment is shared by two bitcoin insiders who
have sat through the same demonstration: Jon Matonis, a bitcoin consultant and
former director of the Bitcoin Foundation, and Gavin Andresen, Mr Nakamoto’s
successor as the lead developer of the cryptocurrency’s software (he has since
passed on the baton, but is still contributing to the code)." [1]

[1] - [http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-
steve...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-steven-
wright-claims-be-satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin)

~~~
csomar
> Still, as far as we can tell he indeed seems to be in possession of the
> keys, at least for block 9.

That's some crappy wording. We are going all these lengths (crypto and stuff)
to then be uncertain: "seems". "at least".

Concrete proof is required.

------
bparsons
I think the media got duped on this. Again.

------
heimatau
Check out Economist's write up. Lots of detail. Not just the 5 minute video.

[http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-
steve...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-steven-
wright-claims-be-satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin)

HN sub:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609708)

~~~
maaku
Lots of text. Where's the signature?

~~~
mappum
IFdyaWdodCwgaXQgaXMgbm90IHRoZSBzYW1lIGFzIGlmIEkgc2lnbiBDcmFpZyBXcmlnaHQsIFNhdG9zaGkuCgo=

~~~
maaku
>
> 'IFdyaWdodCwgaXQgaXMgbm90IHRoZSBzYW1lIGFzIGlmIEkgc2lnbiBDcmFpZyBXcmlnaHQsIFNhdG9zaGkuCgo='.decode('base64')

> ' Wright, it is not the same as if I sign Craig Wright, Satoshi.\n\n'

------
blowski
tl;dr - it _is_ Craig Wright.

~~~
golergka
This is a good TLDR, why is this downvoted?

~~~
huac
because it might not be

~~~
rcthompson
"tl;dr" doesn't mean truth, it means it's a succinct summary of what the
article claims.

------
disposeofnick9
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609629)

~~~
abhi3
Actually this was submitted 2 minutes earlier but the other took the lead in
upvotes.

